# Best way to patch 40 4" round holes?



## SteveGolden (May 1, 2010)

I had some insulation blown into my garage ceiling. They made 40 round cutouts and later screwed them back in but now need to be taped and joint compounded. I can use mesh or paper tape or is there a better way?
They are screwed into wooden lath that is also screwed in.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

either way works. It is more of a preference. Use hot mud (durabond 90) for the first coat. Dries harder, stronger and faster. Using the mesh, you cover the tape with one coat. Sand one hour latter and follow with a wider knife (8") on both sides of patch with premixed compound.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

I never, ever use paper tape! Its OK for the pro's but not for use amateurs! :thumbdown:


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

id recomend diyers use paper tape actually.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

oldrivers said:


> id recomend diyers use paper tape actually.


 Really! I struggled with paper tape, for ages and then when mesh came out I thought that i had died and went to heaven.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Don't read this then, Wildie.... lol http://www.plaster-wall-ceiling-solutions.com/drywall-tape.html

Be safe, Gary


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Mesh and setting type compound would be the easiest for the DIY'er.....


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

GBR in WA said:


> Don't read this then, Wildie.... lol http://www.plaster-wall-ceiling-solutions.com/drywall-tape.html
> 
> Be safe, Gary


there is some good info (imo) in this thread as well: http://www.diychatroom.com/f19/few-questions-about-finishing-drywall-67436/

as for myself - paper tape takes time to learn to do well but i think it is worth learning. for wall holes i've been using mesh tape or patch kits and then mudding over them (probably not very well :whistling2:.) drywall finishing is definately an art to do well.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I tried a self-adhesive sort of mesh paper tape for my current project that seems to offer the best of both worlds. It applies like fiberglass mesh but is not as thick, though a little thicker than paper tape and lfexible like paper. I will have to see how it works out.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I have not done much drywalling but plan to in the near future, so I may not have a huge opinion, but from my experience, the mesh tape is nice for fixing small holes that are too big to just plaster over, but too small to actually insert a piece of drywall, so I use the mesh to "Create" a piece of drywall. I will often use very small sections and layer them then plaster over. It acts similar to rebar. I actually fixed a section below a jack where I cut too far. About 1/2 inch of the wall below the jack is actually about 10 layers of the stuff, with just plaster. Would never know when looking at the jack, and it's quite strong.

I would never use the mesh stuff to do the actual seam taping though. Way too thick and hard to make it look flat.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

> I would never use the mesh stuff to do the actual seam taping though. *Way too thick and hard to make it look flat.*


This why I agreed with oldrivers when he suggested paper forfgiy'ers. Paper and premix mud.


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

Wildie said:


> Really! I struggled with paper tape, for ages and then when mesh came out I thought that i had died and went to heaven.


 
well there are always exceptions , sure mesh tape works good but there are more factors involved using it compared to paper tape and premix . you have to know more about hot muds and mesh tape than you do with just straight premixed mud, using hot mud will work good if you know what your doing but if you have limited expierience you can make things alot worse if you dont know what your doing .. for instance if you put to much on its easier to save yourself with premix than it is with hot mud. you have to be alot more precise with hot muds. unless you dont care if your patches are showing . I use both but i have two two totally different processes with each one wich i feel makes it to complicated for diyers. for those that know a little what there doing i say go for it ....


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

GBR in WA said:


> Don't read this then, Wildie.... lol http://www.plaster-wall-ceiling-solutions.com/drywall-tape.html
> 
> Be safe, Gary


 Interesting article Gary! I read it in spite of your advise! :wink:

In 1978 I bought a 90 year old house with plastered walls! In some cases I repaired cracks and in others, I ripped the plaster down and installed drywall.
In all cases, I used mesh tape! I, then lived there for 20 years and never had a single joint or repair ever fail.
When I sold this property and retired to my cottage, ( walls finished with wooden panels) I proceeded to install drywall throughout, using mesh tape again. (albeit no hot mud) and as I sit here, eight years later, I don't have any problems occurring!

My cousin, a drywall pro does use paper tape, but I'm under the impression that he uses a 'mud gun' (what ever that is) but I think that he uses paper tape, just because thats what he started out with!


----------



## lazzlazz (Mar 29, 2010)

Wildie said:


> I never, ever use paper tape! Its OK for the pro's but not for use amateurs! :thumbdown:


Paper tape is easy. Just make sure you properly set it in joint compound. Based on taping about 10 sheets (some cut), I had blistering if I used the blue (Sheetrock brand - easier to sand) joint compound and absolutely no blistering if I used the green (Sheetrock brand - harder to sand). I only used the blue on a couple of joints - grabbed the wrong stuff without thinking.

There's an article online called "Invisible Drywall Seams" by Myron Ferguson that was published in "Fine Homebuilding" which I found very helpful (too big to upload). My biggest problem has been sanding the edges smooth enough so they don't show when painted - I didn't try the wet sponge method & probably should have; will try that on the bathroom once the grout cures & is sealed. (I don't want a textured wall & am using satin finish, which I guess is the worst).

Comments & advice in other threads here convinced me to use paper tape as it also adds strength to the joint, more so than does the fiber tape. Also, the previous DIYer in this house used fiber tape on joints and there are cracks and crumbling drywall in multiple places.


----------

